# Font issues in Photoshop CS



## bchase (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey guys, new member here. I have run into a serious issue I cannot figure out. It's a real pain when I try to design. I dragged a ton of fonts into my Fontbook, under one category. I figured it would add them so I can use them throughout the entire system. I open up Photoshop, they all appear to be there, but when I scroll down, it stopps at the letter T. The rest is a bunch of lines. I cannot access any font after the letter T. What is up with this and how can I fix it? Thanks in advance for any help!

-Brandon


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 9, 2004)

I never use FontBook, but I hear it sucks the big one. If you can afford it, buy Suitcase X1. If not, I would recommend loading font sets so you don't end up using so many at once. I think FontBook has a strict limit on how many fonts it can use at any given time.

I think the FontBook performance is definitely not high-powered enough for more than typing letters and designing simple things. 

Also, try to not design any font/text in photoshop. You are better off using a layout program for that because photoshop fonts are rasterized and become less crisp as a result. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## bchase (Sep 19, 2004)

I have installed Suitecase and it has seemed to make no difference in Photoshop with the fonts stopping at the letter T. Any other ideas? Also, where are all the fonts located in OSX? I went to Library > Fonts and there are some there, but I can find where the bulk of them reside. Maybe I should delete them all and start from scratch into one folder? I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 20, 2004)

You should put any non-system fonts in a folder in your hard drive, and label it "My fonts" or something you can remember. Put all your fonts in there, but don't activate all fonts at the same time.

I think you are listing all your system fonts only. Select the "All" in the pull-down menu for suitcase and you should see all fonts. Once you select the "My Fonts" folder they should show up in Suitcase. You need to File/Add Fonts (Command + L) in order to add the fonts from your "My Fonts" folder you create.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2004)

As Natobasso said, you're probably activating way too many fonts for Photoshop to handle at one time.  Decreasing the amount of fonts you have activated at any given time should fix it.


----------



## bonaccij (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't know about too many fonts for Photoshop. It is supposed to be able to handle 1000 fonts. You haven't loaded more than that have you? In addition, you need to make sure that you take the fonts out of the Fonts folder in your Library as well as deactivating them in Font Book.

This actually sounds like a screen resolution problem. Do your lines after "T" get all fuzzy and waggly??


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 22, 2004)

The other answer is you aren't activating ANY fonts and photoshop will pick up suitcase activated fonts and the fonts found on your OS X system only.


----------



## steveedge (Sep 25, 2004)

Also there are two (or more) libraries, one for each user & one for system.


----------



## ThickAir (Oct 12, 2004)

Fontbook is garbage. I thought Apple finally came up with an answer to replace suitcase but it truly sucks. Always problems. I find suitcase is faster and more stable and you can use thousands of fonts, preview your text easily, find fonts, fix fonts, just better overall. I have still seen problems where fonts load in Illustrator and not Photoshop but it's not very common especially with purchased professional fonts. Freeware fonts tend to be more problematic. I still see lines once in a while and sometimes a font that starts with lets say "g" will appear on the bottom of the font list.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 13, 2004)

(welcome to the board, ThickAir! I saw your Maya post, but I don't know enough about that to comment.)

Apple dabbles in applications, and does well at some of them, but they don't do enough with DTP or graphic design to really know how to design a font program. Just my take on the whole thing.

Hopefully your problem is solved by now, bchase?


----------



## bchase (Dec 21, 2004)

Nope, my problem is still not solved. I think that it may be that I downloaded these 2500 fonts in a large pack, installed them all, and possibly some of them are not compatable and/or are made for the PC? It should be able to handle all these fonts no problem. I know people who have 5000k plus fonts on their powerbooks and have no issues. This is a strange error and it does not make sense. It still stopps after the letter "T", followed by a line. Any other suggestions? Is someone willing to send me a large pack of fonts for a test? Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 21, 2004)

Try this next. Just load one font from each letter, A-Z and see if they all show up in photoshop. Have you considered getting Extensis Suitcase? It does a MUCH better job of font management than FontBook. FontBook is for the casual user. If you have 2500-5000 fonts or more you need Suitcase to manage them. I recommend not activating them all at the same time, just the ones you want.

 Let me know how this goes.


----------



## bchase (Dec 21, 2004)

Yup, I'm using Suitcase. I will give that suggestion a shot. The only reason I like to keep them all activated is because a lot of the time I don't know what type of font im in the mood for using. I like the scroll through and pick that way. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 22, 2004)

With Suitcase you can look through all your fonts without activating. It's the perfect solution for you!


----------



## MacGizmo (Dec 30, 2004)

I used FontBook for several months with no problems whatsoever, other than it is incredibly slow to start and use.

Eventually, I went back to using Suitcase X1... it's just a much cleaner, easier, faster solution. Over the years I've been willing to try anything for font management, but I always end up going back to Suitcase


----------

